
Radiation cloud from Russia still a mystery - kurthr
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/23/world/europe/russia-radiation-cloud.html
======
kurthr
This may be the source for some of the new NYT information... although not
speculation on why it was covered up or political effects:

[http://rosatom.ru/en/press-centre/news/nuclear-scientists-
ar...](http://rosatom.ru/en/press-centre/news/nuclear-scientists-are-setting-
up-a-commission-to-find-out-ruthenium-106-source-of-origin-/)

tl;dr likely to be a transportation spill from a reprocessing plant based on
the specificity of the element.

